# can not copy file from usb flash to HDD



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi.

I am trying to copy files from usb to hdd, It stops in middle of operation and forced to end operation from task manager to return, files (video) are working with no problem from usb on PC.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have enough storage space on your HDD for the video to be transferred?

Where are you transferring the file to? The desktop?


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi.

Yes I have enough disk space. and transferring to hdd on desktop.

Thanks.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you have enough storage space on your HDD for the video to be transferred?
> 
> Where are you transferring the file to? The desktop?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you using the copy/paste method? Have you tried dragging and dropping the file? Next I would check the USB drive for corruption.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

...or test on another computer. If it works on another computer, then you have a computer issue. If it also doesn't work on another computer, the USB drive is corrupted/faulty.


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

I tried both copy/paste and drag, it starts copy but stopped in about half way.

It works fine from usb stick, It is video mp4 file with size 167,083,919



bassfisher6522 said:


> Are you using the copy/paste method? Have you tried dragging and dropping the file? Next I would check the USB drive for corruption.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you try testing this with another PC like JimE suggested?


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

It works fine from usb stick.



JimE said:


> ...or test on another computer. If it works on another computer, then you have a computer issue. If it also doesn't work on another computer, the USB drive is corrupted/faulty.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Perhaps we should say it a different way.

If you use this USB stick on a secondary PC and then try to transfer the file does the same thing happen where it freezes during transfer?


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

No other pc around here.
Will do this when got chance.

Thanks.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Perhaps we should say it a different way.
> 
> If you use this USB stick on a secondary PC and then try to transfer the file does the same thing happen where it freezes during transfer?


----------



## muhammad76 (Jun 30, 2017)

Check any protection on data. If there is no protection, then data corruption or incomplete download sometimes causes such issues.


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks.



muhammad76 said:


> Check any protection on data. If there is no protection, then data corruption or incomplete download sometimes causes such issues.


----------



## rushpcb (Aug 28, 2017)

There are many possibilities. This might be related to the file format issues.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

this thread was started back in 2016, was there no solution ?? 

There are limitations to file sizes and formats and i am wondering whether the original file might be larger than allowed if to be copied to a FAT32 formatted hard drive. I believe that the file size limit on FAT32 was 4096 MB but to be sure it would be wise to check the file formatting on both the USB & HDD to see what the limitations are 

This might help if I am correct about the partition formats being different

https://support.wdc.com/knowledgebase/answer.aspx?ID=1287


----------

